# Cycling and Type 1 diabetes



## simps22 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm type 1 diabetic who has rediscovered cycling. Am currently cycling 10-12 miles at a time and coping finr although would quite like to increase that significantly. Any advise on how to control my BG would be hugely appreciated. Am aiming to do London to Paris next summer so keen to get fit!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Simps22

Welcome to the forums 

have you come across 'runsweet.com'? Lots of really useful info for exercise and t1.

http://www.runsweet.com/
and
http://www.runsweet.com/Cycling.html

Enjoy your cycling!
M


----------



## The Mewster (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi there, I'm a reasonably serious competitive cyclist with Type 1 (fairly recently diagnosed) so may be able to help.

My main ride each week is a fairly hard 50-miles, the main issue I've had is actually getting enough carbohydrate in to keep my levels up, but I think I've got that cracked now.

Most important thing I find is checking my levels before I go out, then roughly each hour when riding, obviously when I get back home and then a bit more regularly afterwards as my levels usually continue to drop for a few hours afterwards.  Often I won't have my lunchtime bolus, or will drop it down depending on levels.

In terms of food while riding, I tend to eat jam sandwiches (brown bread) which work well but I do need to start eating fairly early in my ride, as the carbs seem to take a while to get into the system.  I'll also drink carbohydrate while riding as well, again to try and keep levels up.

Sorry for waffling, but my advice would be to test regularly while riding, take along plenty of food (including some emergency food as well, I always carry a couple of energy gels just in case) and be prepared for your levels to drop.

Best of luck!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi simps. Good luck 4 LONDON/PARIS.  I have done c2c,Haddriens,Coast & castles, when younger on mountain bike.   Hydration is the thing that gets me. I use high carb drinks.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 25, 2012)

Presumably, you mean road cycling, Simps? 

Energy drinks are great for little and often carbohydrate during longer rides - personally I don't really need anything extra for 10 - 12 miles, as I cover that most days, usually in 2 to 4 commuting / chores journeys per day, so covered by regular insulin doses and food intake. Reducing both short acting and long acting insulin doses is as important at increasing carbohydrate intake. 

I find that for longer rides, I like to have 1 bottle of energy drink and 1 of water. Plus, I carry things like muesli bars, jelly babies, sports jelly cubes etc. I don't buy things like Clif Shot Blocks Energy Chews, but often find them on the ground, in unopened packs, when marshalling at triathlons, trail runs, adventure races, mountain marathons etc. I buy midget gems and jelly babies for myself - much cheaper and just as nice. 

Most road cyclists and touring cyclists I know are very good at finding suitable cafes, pubs etc in (sometimes) unexpected places.


----------



## Julia (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Simps and everyone,

Sorry for the late reply - have been very busy and not logged on for ages, but this thread caught my attention as cycling is my main hobby (for fun, only v rarely competitively).

Some really good advice already from the others. What kind of insulin regime are you on? THe pump has really helped my control whilst exercising (although still a lot of room for improvement!). The pump allows me to change basal rates (rather than just eating) for exercise. Previously I would have just taken on extra carbs and/or reduced insulin at previous meal time. Having said that, I still have to be very mindful of the last meal bolus, as if insulin from the last meal time is still working it tends to spend me spiralling down pretty quickly!

I thought it might be useful to share what I currently do as it depends a lot on type and intensity of cycling.

Short road bike - <90 mins, 30-40% basal, sip water
Long road bike - 40-50% basal, sipping energy drink (10-15g carb/hr), water and electrolytes for hydration (ie two bottles, as Copepod suggested).
XC Mountain biking  - usually several hours at a time. 30-50% basal depending on intensity with jelly babies/cereal bars as necessary, electrolyte drink

It's tough though and somedays it just doesn't work. I hate having to stop to test when riding in a peleton as it is almost impossible to catch up and/or inconvenient to the others if you make everyone stop (currently looking into using a sensor or has anyone any tips about testing on the move?!). Mountain biking is easier as mountain bikers stop and faff more! Having said that, adrenaline makes a huge difference to me and I find it hard when there are long stretches of up or down. Or when using lifts and only doing downhill (had great fun in french alps with chair lifts this summer). As the others have said I always carry a lot of extra carbs just in case and when correcting highs I only use 30-50% if my usual dose if still exercising.

I am a big fan of electrolyte tablets that have zero carbs (like nuun). I used to cramp a lot, especially if my BGs were or had been high, but feel these definitely help.

Anyway, would be interested to hear how you get on and am interested to hear what others do too.  The london to paris is meant to be a good ride. Last year I did john o'groats to lands end (965 miles) in 9 days, but this year I've been mainly mountain biking.

Oh and one more thing, have you heard of team type 1 http://www.teamtype1.org/ Inspirational stuff


----------

